# Lounge > Sports >  >  What should be an Olympic sport?

## Chantellabella

Hang gliding

That would be a cool race.

----------


## huppypuppy

Paintball deffo should!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Paintball deffo should!



That would be an amazing Olympic sport!!! We could actually settle all world differences that way and nobody gets hurt.

----------


## barefootbeauty

Full Armor Jousting!!

----------


## srschirm

I'm just glad golf is now. ::D:

----------


## barefootbeauty

> I'm just glad golf is now.



ewww realllyyyy!?  you geek <3

----------


## srschirm

> ewww realllyyyy!?  you geek <3



Haha yeah but I don't like the fact wrestling is getting removed.   ::D:   I'd rather there not be golf than such a historical sport as wrestling being taken away.

----------


## Otherside

Lazer quazar...or whatever this laser shoot lots of people is called.

----------


## srschirm

> Lazer quazar...or whatever this laser shoot lots of people is called.



Haha laser tag?

----------


## kc1895

MMA

----------


## WintersTale

Mud wrestling.

----------


## Arthur Dent

Roller skating. I don't practice it but I don't see why is not Olympic, very organized and traditional. And mainly because Colombia kicks [BEEP] on it  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, I would break my neck on roller skates. It should be an Olympic sport.

----------


## Chantellabella

Was roller skating ever an Olympic sport? Seems like if ice skating is, then roller skating which was more popular in the 50's would have been included. It may have only been a craze in a few countries though. Snow boarding though caught on.

----------


## Chantellabella

I think there should be traffic racing.

And parking.  Who can get in the spot faster.

----------

